# looking for a printer and tshirt provider in spain



## milka

Hi, 

i'm looking into printing t-shirts for my dive center, and the prices in mallorca being an island are like 30% higher than on mainland or abroad. I am looking for a quality printing company for t-shirts, if they provide the shirts like American Apparel or Beafy or other hanes, various models like close to body for girls shirts and Hoodies for the winter. 

I speak french, english, spanish and a little german so i could work with the various countries who could provide me with a decent service and pricing. 

quantities would be approx 500 pieces per model, 2-3 models. if we could manage a print of 2 - 3 different designs i would manage to get more printed as we could group with another friendly Dive Center. 

thanks in advance for more information. 

Olivier


----------



## benarzac

Hello. Hola. Soy de México, si te interesa camiseta de calidad (100% algodón peinado de 240 gms/m2. Soy fabricante.
[email protected]


Saludos.


----------



## pyro

i´m in madrid.. 
pyro printers
915 914 060


----------



## poetclothing

i am wondering if anyone knows of a t-shirt supplier in either south florida or the gulf coast? or where i can look to find one..thanks


----------



## qfs

*Re: looking for a printer and t-shirts provider in spain*

Hi,

From Barcelona for printing t-shirts?


----------



## malagabulls

www.logoprint.es


----------



## Salou Soul

Need quote for T-shirts for event in Salou Tarragona in September


----------



## qfs

Hola, esta es nuestra página dedicada a las camisetas!


----------

